# Problems with Centric 10615220 brake pads



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

contact Rockauto first. they'll ship a new set if you answer their questions.

did you pull the wheel and verify all is properly tight?


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Ya I contacted them, I had to purchase another set then after I install and verify I can send the deffective set back for a refund. Just sucks that I have to do everything all over again. I must have gotten a bad batch cause the reveiws on this exact setup is amazing.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

BlakeCary said:


> I recently installed CENTRIC 12062130 Premium Disc Rotors and Centric 10615220 Brake Pads based on the Stickys and Forum Members input. While I was driving doing the burnish after install I noticed a clucking noise when I hit bumps. After investigating I found that the noise when away when I gently applied the brakes leading me to believe that the pads were the culprit. I have seen that some members have had the same situation and they said that they replaced the pads and the noise went away. Did I just get a bad batch of pads or is something changed with the supplier since the reviews on them? Since I ordered them from RockAuto.com my only option is to buy a new set of exact pads then verify function after install and then send back old pads or send back and buy another brand. Based on that there is a Sticky for this setup I don't know what to do.
> Anyone have this problem? How did you resolve it?


I saw your video in the other thread, and yes, same sound.
The Centric pads were not sitting snug in the caliper bridge even though all was installed correctly.
I ended up putting on some Wagner pads and they fit snug, no more annoying noise


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The brake caliper hardware should be replaced if something like this happens, since they should be snug. Mine have been snug, so I wonder if they made a bad batch or if the OEM pads wore out the caliper hardware so much that anything slightly smaller would start rattling. I've had these on for 30k miles now and they're quiet as can be.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Ya I always replace all hardware. The new set will be delivered today but I won't have time to replace them till this weekend so fingers crossed the new pair doesn't do it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

